# Hole in Cam follower and dealer says "it's been drilled"...



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Guys, I have a 2006 2.0t automatic with 53,xxx miles. Just brought it to the dealer for a check engine light and have the cam follower looked at. It was worn all the way through, so it should be under the extended warranty... but they said there was outside influence and someone drilled a hole in it because it isn't normal wear?!? What :screwy: No one has ever touched it and I/m not chipped. After arguing with them almost all day, they still wont back down from that. :banghead: Anyone else have any dealer issues with cam follower replacement post warranty extension?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

call AOA


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> call AOA


 :thumbup:


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks. Called and they need to speak with the techs and find out more info on the situation... looks like it's my word against theirs.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

boharaphoto said:


> Thanks. Called and they need to speak with the techs and find out more info on the situation... looks like it's my word against theirs.


 That's how it should be. I think AoA realizes the power of word of mouth and one bad customer experience can do wonders for negative sales


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Got a picture of the cam follower?


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

boharaphoto said:


> Here are a couple pics.


 How do they then explain the pock-marks around the hole? 

"Drilled"? That's a creative response from them.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tell them to fish the broken off parts of the follower out of the cylinder head to prove it wasn't drilled. That's horseschidt man. There is a TSB and a warranty extension for this exact problem, with pictures from VW showing a failure exactly like yours. Find the TSB and warranty extension letter and print them out and take them to the dealer. Why the hell would anyone want to drill a hole in their follower? I can't believe there are actually idiots like that working at an Audi dealership.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

If they're going to be reimbursed by AoA for the repair under the warranty extension why would they try to claim that it had been tampered with???


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn. Hope you win this fight


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

You should show the dealer these pics of other failed cam followers. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4337403-Cam-follower-with-stock-fuel-pump-68k-miles 

And ware this shirt the next time you visit the dealer. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-Awareness-T-Shirt-Offer&highlight=follower


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

mattA3 said:


> You should show the dealer these pics of other failed cam followers.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4337403-Cam-follower-with-stock-fuel-pump-68k-miles
> 
> And ware this shirt the next time you visit the dealer.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-Awareness-T-Shirt-Offer&highlight=follower


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Curious about the end results and also which dealer it was. (I know that's not kosher but would be something the rest of us watches out if we do use that dealer.)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

definitely drilled.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the support! I actually did bring the printed TSA with a picture and asked if I brought in more pictures of the same thing, would it affect their decision... They said it is specific to the situation and it won't make a difference. I really don't know why they wouldn't just fix it under the warranty, it would have been resolved by now. AoA said that apparently one of the techs at the dealer(SoCal LA area) is an "expert" direct from Audi and also agrees. We'll see what happens tomorrow. I really wish I had one of those shirts!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

just between us a3 fourtituders...did you drill it? 

lol, jk


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

My car drilled my follower like that and yet did a warranty for me. It's even a diff "warranty". More like a recall but they only work on it if it's already dmged like that. Your dealer must be a bad one, change if you have a choice?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You've got to get them to ut this stuff in writing... Accepting a verbal assertion is no good, so you shouldn't do it. 

See my response to a similar in-warranty service denial problem here: 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...h-Problems&p=73190753&viewfull=1#post73190753 

Adapt the wording to suit your issue, but: 

1) PUT IT IN WRITING 
2) Keep a copy in file 
2) Make it clear that you will only accept a response IN WRITING. 

This forces them to be very careful about what they write... specially since they are inferring that they can determine -simply by looking at what they have so far- that you (or someone with your permission) opened up the engine and willfully drilled through the engine part. 

Personally, I think a lawyer might start rubbing his hands together with glee if you bring that sort of WRITTEN documentation to him, along wit photos of similar-looking failures all of which have been accepted to be 'normal'. 

If you continue this verbally, it gets away from you. Cease all contact which is not written, from this moment on, until they agree to cover the repairs.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

^:thumbup:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

mattA3 said:


> And ware this shirt the next time you visit the dealer.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-Awareness-T-Shirt-Offer&highlight=follower


 The fourtitude/forge should send this t-shirt to all fourtitude 3'ers to wear to their service appointments eace:


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Are you positive that at some point in time you didn't decide to take the follower out and drill a hole in it? Maybe by mistake when you were thinking about drilling holes in other parts of your drivetrain?  

Seems pretty dumb to accuse you of this when it is a known problem, with a TSB, and an extended warranty to 120k and you are at 53K. What motivation would you have to do this? I think it is way more than your word against theirs with all of the proof at hand and the motivation you would have to drill the hole. 

I would not involve a lawyer until they come back with their decision. With a lot of companies, as soon as your lawyer is involved then theirs will be also and then the ball stops and it turns into lengthy process. I would wait to hear what AoA says first.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Bezor said:


> How do they then explain the pock-marks around the hole?
> 
> "Drilled"? That's a creative response from them.


 That is exactly how my follower looked like when they discovered the damage... 

YES- make sure you do follow up with letters to: Audi dealer manager that you are working with, a copy to AoA, a copy to the BBB representing the city the dealer is operating in, DOT, DA for Automotive repairs in your state... 

Do Not Accept Verbal quotes/reasons, and agreement... 

Trust me! 

e


----------



## matt_ (Jul 13, 2011)

good luck, i was well prepared when i went into my dealer with the same problem thanks to everyone here. that and i told them my uncle worked at a dealer in dallas and told me to have them check it. but any how here is a picture of mine to help your case. 114000 miles.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I need some clarification on this warranty issue: 

I am the 3rd owner of my 06 2.0T and after reading about the warranty extension on the Cam/Fowler HPFP can I just bring it to the dealer and tell them I want it checked and they'll rip it open and take a look? My dealer is legit around the corner and with the next 2 weeks off between jobs I'll have plenty of time to drop it off. 

OR do I need to be the original owner/warranty holder? 


-Pat


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I need some clarification on this warranty issue:
> 
> I am the 3rd owner of my 06 2.0T and after reading about the warranty extension on the Cam/Fowler HPFP can I just bring it to the dealer and tell them I want it checked and they'll rip it open and take a look? My dealer is legit around the corner and with the next 2 weeks off between jobs I'll have plenty of time to drop it off.
> 
> ...


 you could be the millionth owner of the car 
the only thing is, they won't prematurely check it 
you need to be showing symptoms before they touch your car (at least for free) 

if you want them to check it for you, you might have to shell out some money for their labor. but you might get reimbursed if they find the cam follower broken


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> you could be the millionth owner of the car
> the only thing is, they won't prematurely check it
> you need to be showing symptoms before they touch your car (at least for free)
> 
> if you want them to check it for you, you might have to shell out some money for their labor. but you might get reimbursed if they find the cam follower broken


 I have a CEL on with heavy stutter past 4K....which I am pretty sure is the coil pack after doing a VAG-COM scan...but will that warrant them to take a look at it?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

If their scan shows misfires then they probably won't suspect it's caused by a follower failure. They show up as fuel pressure problems.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have a CEL on with heavy stutter past 4K....which I am pretty sure is the coil pack after doing a VAG-COM scan...but will that warrant them to take a look at it?





mike3141 said:


> If their scan shows misfires then they probably won't suspect it's caused by a follower failure. They show up as fuel pressure problems.


 I think fuel pressure problems red flag a cam follower check up 

I had a CEL and my car had surging issues when I had to do the cam follower 
Don't know what code it threw, but it sucked 
Luckily I was right by my friend's place who was going to do the cam follower for me 
It was like driving with someone who thinks the accelerator is either on or off


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> I think fuel pressure problems red flag a cam follower check up
> 
> I had a CEL and my car had surging issues when I had to do the cam follower
> Don't know what code it threw, but it sucked
> ...


 
Guess I'm calling Sal at Audi of Burlington today


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm definitely going to get it in writing! Funny thing just to add to this... I was recently on a road trip and had fuel cutout problems, then my CEL came on. I checked it when I got home and it read as a fuel pressure regulator issue. That's when I thought something was up and brought the car in. Well they held it over the weekend before even looking at it, and when they did... the battery had died somehow and reset the CEL. Just my luck I guess. Calling AoA in a few to find out what's up, then heading back to the dealer.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a bucket load of bullcrap. Go to a different dealer if possible and at least AoA should take care of the problem. I cannot believe they are trying to pull a fast one on such a well documented issue.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Audi customer service... They are siding with the dealer due to the type of wear on the follower. They even said "the dealer would get reimbursed for the warranty, so there's no reason they wouldn't do it unless they thought it was tampered with" Also in that conversation "This is AoA's final decision... there's nothing else you can do to change the outcome of this situation" I also asked for them to send me a printed copy of the entire incident. Thanks for nothing Audi


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

I see you're in Marina Del Rey. Did you take it to Pacific Audi? Please let us know where you went so we can avoid them like the plague.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

boywonder82 said:


> I see you're in Marina Del Rey. Did you take it to Pacific Audi? Please let us know where you went so we can avoid them like the plague.


 I didn't really want to pinpoint... but I'm over it now! so yes, Pacific Audi... last time I go there for anything. Just sucks cause they are the only place around that has loaner cars.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

boharaphoto said:


> Just got off the phone with Audi customer service... They are siding with the dealer due to the type of wear on the follower. They even said "the dealer would get reimbursed for the warranty, so there's no reason they wouldn't do it unless they thought it was tampered with" Also in that conversation "This is AoA's final decision... there's nothing else you can do to change the outcome of this situation" I also asked for them to send me a printed copy of the entire incident. Thanks for nothing Audi


 This is bullschidt. Time to lawyer up.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> This is bullschidt. Time to lawyer up.


 I agree! 

BUT 

Is it really worth a retainer fee? Just settle this shiz mano y mano via fisticuffs


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I agree!
> 
> BUT
> 
> Is it really worth a retainer fee? Just settle this shiz mano y mano via fisticuffs


 :laugh: Or that. Seriously though, I can't believe this kind of crap. Makes me furious


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Time to bad mouth. Tell everyone you know with an Audi do avoid that stealership like the plague


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Can you take it to another dealer for a second opinion? Did they give you any other evidence of tampering? If it was drilled there woudl be metal flakes in othe engine or none at all. If it failed there would be metal chunks in the engine. Correct? Let get CSI on this. 

Was there any damage to the cam or fuel pump? If not maybe just tow it to an indy shop and have them install a new follower, oil change and a magnetic drain plug.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mattA3 said:


> Can you take it to another dealer for a second opinion? Did they give you any other evidence of tampering? If it was drilled there woudl be metal flakes in othe engine or none at all. If it failed there would be metal chunks in the engine. Correct? Let get CSI on this.
> 
> Was there any damage to the cam or fuel pump? If not maybe just tow it to an indy shop and have them install a new follower, oil change and a magnetic drain plug.


 Yeah, metal pieces floating around would be tell-tale signs of it not being drilled. Also, there is a lot of wear around the rest of the follower indicative of the failure we are all so familiar with. The fact that these morons at Pacific Audi are trying to cook up some conspiracy that the OP drilled it out is completely absurd.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

all the black magic marker stuff has worn off, that means there is wear all around. when the black magic marker stuff wears out, all you have is the soft metal under it.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

So I ended up having to pay the "discounted" $580 warranty rate so I could get my car back. They wouldn't back down or negotiate at all. Since the labor was already done, i couldn't just have it put back together and take it to a different shop. 

Come to think of it, I didn't ask about the pieces in the cam. However, the tech said the cam was slightly scratched but is fine. Made no mention of the push-rod or anything else, but said if I were to replace everything it would be $2600. But on the report it states I was told I needed a new camshaft and HPFP but I declined having that put in! Sneaky sob's trying to cover their asses. 

I got the follower from them though and just took it to another dealer to ask their opinion. Tech looked at it, showed a few other people and said yep it's definitely worn through and probably damaged the cam and fuel pump. He laughed when I told him what they said and proceeded to tell me about the different kinds of wear he's seen and it looks normal. They would have done it under warranty no question.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

mattA3 said:


> Did they give you any other evidence of tampering?


 
Nope, the only thing they were going by was the way the follower was worn/chipped.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

boharaphoto said:


> So I ended up having to pay the "discounted" $580 warranty rate so I could get my car back. They wouldn't back down or negotiate at all. Since the labor was already done, i couldn't just have it put back together and take it to a different shop.
> 
> Come to think of it, I didn't ask about the pieces in the cam. However, the tech said the cam was slightly scratched but is fine. Made no mention of the push-rod or anything else, but said if I were to replace everything it would be $2600. But on the report it states I was told I needed a new camshaft and HPFP but I declined having that put in! Sneaky sob's trying to cover their asses.
> 
> I got the follower from them though and just took it to another dealer to ask their opinion. Tech looked at it, showed a few other people and said yep it's definitely worn through and probably damaged the cam and fuel pump. He laughed when I told him what they said and proceeded to tell me about the different kinds of wear he's seen and it looks normal. They would have done it under warranty no question.


 Yeah, well, now you are probably going to have the new follower fail prematurely if the cam is damaged and the HPFP plunger has some wear. I would put the original punched-through follower back in and take it to a legit dealer and have them actually fix the issue instead of charging you $580 for changing out the follower. You are getting seriously bent over, man. :facepalm:


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

What is the truth? 
I believe you never drilled a hole through the cam follower. 
Why would someone do that if it is already a sure thing covered under warranty. 
I think you got robbed man. please do something to get back at the dealer.


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

So what dealer was the 2nd dealer - so we LA folks know where to go?


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow I cant believe what you are saying. 580 to put it back together? WTF


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

boywonder82 said:


> So what dealer was the 2nd dealer - so we LA folks know where to go?


 Went to Santa Monica, going downtown in the morning for another opinion. Maybe a 2 to 1 dealer judgment will have some weight in the matter.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Man that's a crap ass dealership. I had mine fail at 50k ish. I checked the follower myself took it to the dealer and physically showed the service guy the follower. He says to me "sir I'm going pretend I didn't see that and let you go put it back in the car" he told he wasn't allowed to fix my car if I tampered with anything so I put it back in, thanked him and got my car back in about 5 days including the weekend, all covered under my cpo. The extended warranty hadn't happened yet either. that's how a dealer should be.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

boharaphoto said:


> I'm definitely going to get it in writing! Funny thing just to add to this... I was recently on a road trip and had fuel cutout problems, then my CEL came on. I checked it when I got home and it read as a fuel pressure regulator issue. That's when I thought something was up and brought the car in. Well they held it over the weekend before even looking at it, and when they did... the battery had died somehow and reset the CEL. Just my luck I guess. Calling AoA in a few to find out what's up, then heading back to the dealer.


 

I went through that same sh*t with K***s Audi... 

I am telling you- write your complaint- from the time the car went in for the weekend, attached TSB, and any other documentation that the symptoms refered to- fuel issue- should have prompted the dealer to check all related components... You write all of this up, in a professional manner, and what you expect from AUDI to resolve this issue- send the letter to and cc: 
Audi Dealer u are working with- its general manager, and customer service manager 
AoA 
Better Business Bureau- for the city the dealer is operating in 
And there is an address to District Atty's Office for your state or county and an automotive repair division that i was refered to also to write to... 

e


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Why would anyone take the pump apart to drill out the follower and put it back? That doesnt make any sense at all. If you were going to bother to take it apart... wouldn't you just replace it? 

That dealership is insane. :screwy:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

vwlippy said:


> Why would anyone take the pump apart to drill out the follower and put it back? That doesnt make any sense at all. If you were going to bother to take it apart... wouldn't you just replace it?
> 
> That dealership is insane. :screwy:


 Not saying the OP did this but some people have said to me even "I would rather know when it is going to fail so I can plan on not having the car" People have even asked about buying punched out followers so they could put it in and bring it to the dealer. If I had the A camshaft and was pushing 80k miles I could see people "helping" to speed up the process.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

I had a similar issue with a stealership. When ever they get stupid I get the hell out of there immediately go to another dealer 
Until I finally get someone that knows what his talking about. I hope all works out.good luck


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Not saying the OP did this but some people have said to me even "I would rather know when it is going to fail so I can plan on not having the car" People have even asked about buying punched out followers so they could put it in and bring it to the dealer. If I had the A camshaft and was pushing 80k miles I could see people "helping" to speed up the process.


 the dealer could have looked at the wear on the cams and hpfp in relation to the thimble and determined the lack of wear on the hpfp in relation to the completely worn out thimble implies it is not possible for a hole to have worn out that big without also wearing the hpfp. 

By showing the thimble to another dealer w/o them seeing the hpfp or cam, they cannot see the whole picture. 

Was this car bought new? If so, then you can know for sure it was worn down. But if it was bought recently, then who knows what the condition it was. 

And I thought by the time the CEL shows up, the operational capability of the hpfp is already impaired, implying major issue, not just a worn out thimble.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> I went through that same sh*t with K***s Audi...
> 
> I am telling you- write your complaint- from the time the car went in for the weekend, attached TSB, and any other documentation that the symptoms refered to- fuel issue- should have prompted the dealer to check all related components... You write all of this up, in a professional manner, and what you expect from AUDI to resolve this issue- send the letter to and cc:
> Audi Dealer u are working with- its general manager, and customer service manager
> ...


 District Attorney? Really? How about Supreme Court?:laugh: 

OP needs to take it to another place. Dealer not warrantying the job is one thing, but telling you it has been punched in? For what? Who would do that? They are idiots


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

looks like VW drilled theirs too!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

That looks familiar. That piece that broke off was laying just under the cam chain. If the center can be recovered I say you have proof that it wasnt drilled. Go to another dealer. I have seen quite a few pictures of followers that look just like ours. After they fix it under warranty make sure to re-coupe any money you have spent at the original dealer.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

boharaphoto said:


> So I ended up having to pay the "discounted" $580 warranty rate so I could get my car back. They wouldn't back down or negotiate at all. Since the labor was already done, i couldn't just have it put back together and take it to a different shop.
> 
> Come to think of it, I didn't ask about the pieces in the cam. However, the tech said the cam was slightly scratched but is fine. Made no mention of the push-rod or anything else, but said if I were to replace everything it would be $2600. But on the report it states I was told I needed a new camshaft and HPFP but I declined having that put in! Sneaky sob's trying to cover their asses.
> 
> I got the follower from them though and just took it to another dealer to ask their opinion. Tech looked at it, showed a few other people and said yep it's definitely worn through and probably damaged the cam and fuel pump. He laughed when I told him what they said and proceeded to tell me about the different kinds of wear he's seen and it looks normal. They would have done it under warranty no question.


 So for $580 they replaced the follower? How do they explain that? 

Have you asked AoA you would like to meet with an Area Rep? Forget about talking to him on the phone, he travels around and should be ok with meeting with you so you can explain your side and let him explain their side. 

After that, if it can't be resolved, I would seek legal help. 

What is the $$ limit of small claims court?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

This whole thing sounds like a load of horse puckey to me. What you need to do is find an attorney to send a letter to the dealership on their letterhead with your statement of facts along with the Audi extended warranty letter, copies of forum postings, Audi TSB, etc. 

Generally speaking, this gets their attention when you send it to the GM, owner, SM and CC a copy to Audi of America Legal Affairs. 

It's crap you have to go through this, but at this point you either bend over and take it, or you shove it right back at them. Ask for the cost of repairs plus legal fees.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

class action


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

LWNY said:


> class action


 Who are you going to involve? This is the only one I have heard about that is getting screwed. The rest have been covered under warranty.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL drilled, yeah the car did the drilling! Stealers seem to be full of nonsense in general. 

Today I took my car in for some service and was just asking if they did intake cleaning, to which the answer was yes but they don't take apart the manifold to clean it--they just use some foam or something. Fair enough. 

But in the discussion the guy was telling me it isn't a problem in Europe because the fuel is better there, lol. And of course the whole time I'm thinking (but didn't bother saying) "what does this have to do with fuel? It's actually the fact that the fuel _doesn't_ hit the valves which is why it gets gunked up". Anyway he the proceeds to tell me about how fuel in Canada and USA is "only 60% gasoline" lol, the rest is "made up of fillers like kerosene" hahaha. I didn't say anything I just kinda did the "smile and nod" bit. I know if they're not taking off the manifold it's not going to be worth paying for the service, so I just left it at that.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Drilled? I call bulls**t... this is my follower about 25-30k km after changing it, the 4 holes are already there and weaken the structure. 










Lawyer up if you want to take it that far... But that is Bulls**t on AOAs part.


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Gryphon001 said:


> Drilled? I call bulls**t... this is my follower about 25-30k km after changing it, the 4 holes are already there and weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> Lawyer up if you want to take it that far... But that is Bulls**t on AOAs part.


 The four holes are there from the start, even the new ones have them. I think they are trying to blame him on drilling the center bit out, or weaken it so that it would fail. I have heard of them failing at 35k miles.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

somebody call "60 minutes" 

this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Still working on the situation. Have everything documented so far. I just got off the phone with the 2nd dealer I had spoken with last week. He discussed it with the service manager and foreman along with AoA. Told me that they will look at the car to diagnose it as a second opinion, and then AoA would take that into consideration. If they determine it was normal wear (which they should, especially after telling me directly it was) then all the effected parts including the cam and hpfp should be replaced under warranty. Unfortunately, I won't be able to bring the car in to be looked at until next week. Once I have an update on this whole disaster I'll let everyone know the outcome. Thanks again for all the help and support!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

This type of thing happening has seriously dropped my likelyhood of ever buying an Audi again.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*WTF - Why would anyone want to drill a cam follower?*

There's an obvious lack of plausibility in their statement!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> This type of thing happening has seriously dropped my likelyhood of ever buying an Audi again.


 I know the dealership represents Audi but this is a problem with the dealer not the Audi brand. I understand what you mean though, why buy an Audi and have to deal with this crap from their dealers.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> I know the dealership represents Audi but this is a problem with the dealer not the Audi brand. I understand what you mean though, why buy an Audi and have to deal with this crap from their dealers.


 Yeah, but are there any dealers where you won't get this kind of run around? Regardless of if I buy a premium brand or an econobox, I wouldn't want to put up with dealers like this.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> This type of thing happening has seriously dropped my likelyhood of ever buying an Audi again.





Uber-A3 said:


> I know the dealership represents Audi but this is a problem with the dealer not the Audi brand. I understand what you mean though, why buy an Audi and have to deal with this crap from their dealers.


 Every automaker has bad dealerships with shady people :sly:... I wouldn't take it out on Audi.


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

jericks2 said:


> Every automaker has bad dealerships with shady people :sly:... I wouldn't take it out on Audi.


 I am pretty good friends with a few people at my local dealer. They are definately not like this and go out of there way to help you even after work hours. Sounds like this guy just has ego issues and can't accept being wrong.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> I know the dealership represents Audi but this is a problem with the dealer not the Audi brand. I understand what you mean though, why buy an Audi and have to deal with this crap from their dealers.


 I fully understand that you shouldn't judge a whole brand based on what one dealership does, but... AoA backed up the dealership, which is outrageous. That is unforgiveable.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

inertpyro said:


> I am pretty good friends with a few people at my local dealer. They are definately not like this and go out of there way to help you even after work hours. Sounds like this guy just has ego issues and can't accept being wrong.


 Agreed. I've been really pleased with my local dealership too... I just wanted to defend the brand  




MisterJJ said:


> I fully understand that you shouldn't judge a whole brand based on what one dealership does, but... AoA backed up the dealership, which is outrageous. That is unforgiveable.


 But you don't know what the dealer is saying to AoA... They're probably giving them a load of BS to try and cover their ass.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

IDk, im having problems with my a3...its an 08 and had this same problem, hole right through...AoA have told me they will only cover part of it, since it is and 08 and not covered by the warranty extension, even thought they admitted it was the same problem, ill still end up paying about $800.:banghead: Plus the dealer has had my car for almost 2 months now since there is apparently a shortage of the fuel pumps


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

BritBulldog said:


> IDk, im having problems with my a3...its an 08 and had this same problem, hole right through...AoA have told me they will only cover part of it, since it is and 08 and not covered by the warranty extension, even thought they admitted it was the same problem, ill still end up paying about $800.:banghead: Plus the dealer has had my car for almost 2 months now since there is apparently a shortage of the fuel pumps


i can sell you my used one if you are that desperate...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

BritBulldog said:


> IDk, im having problems with my a3...its an 08 and had this same problem, hole right through...AoA have told me they will only cover part of it, since it is and 08 and not covered by the warranty extension, even thought they admitted it was the same problem, ill still end up paying about $800.:banghead: Plus the dealer has had my car for almost 2 months now since there is apparently a shortage of the fuel pumps


Hmmm... What Mileage? Mine is an 08 also, with ~65k on it.

I should inspect mine when I get the chance...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

jericks2 said:


> Every automaker has bad dealerships with shady people :sly:... I wouldn't take it out on Audi.


That's what i meant. It's not a problem with the Audi brand it's just a couple bad apples spoiling it. My dealer is awesome, they have never given me one bit of a problem and my car is heavily modded.


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds like time to write a letter to AOA Pres. Johan de Nysschen.

From what I gathered from the Fortitude / de Nysschen chat a few weeks ago, he'd want to hear about this issue.


At 42k miles Audi Willow Grove (Philadelphia PA area) replaced the cam follower, HPFP, cam, and stuff in my '07 A3 2.0T. Kinda early for that stuff to fail, IMO, but at least AOA and Audi WG has been completely hassle-free and supportive.

Good thing AOA has stood behind this car because at this point I would have dumped the car and most likely dumped the brand for good. (It had new cylinder rings installed at 18K because of extremely excessive oil consumption along with several other problems over the past couple years)

Thankfully I still have CPO warranty for another 2 years... I really like my car and I could see holding on to it for a few more years but it really makes me wonder about life w/ Audi after warranties. What is the damn problem with building a mechanically reliable car?? Is it a German thing? Is it an Audi thing? Or is it a VAG thing? (however all 3 of my VW's, an '02, '01 and '06 were perfectly problem-free during my ownership periods) 
Audi can try to out-Lexus Lexus in the dealer department but if they cannot engineer Lexus-quality mechanical systems they will never win in the long run.


----------



## B4L1STA (Aug 23, 2011)

*Another possible route...*

MattFueh,

I had an issue (clutch slave cylinder, not cam follower) recently that my dealer tried to dispute as being caused by an "external influence", we won't honor the warranty blablabla.

I was able to resolve it by talking to an AoA representative in person. Apparently there are regional managers for AoA who do visits to every Audi dealership every 6 weeks and it just happened that my fight with the dealership began a few days before he was due to be in town. Track him down and get him to hear you out and maybe you'll get a different response. It's difficult to look a customer in the eye and call them a liar. 

Also, follow VWAddict's advice and get EVERYTHING in writing.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

B4L1STA said:


> MattFueh,
> 
> I had an issue (clutch slave cylinder, not cam follower) recently that my dealer tried to dispute as being caused by an "external influence", we won't honor the warranty blablabla.
> 
> ...


Yep - the regional service reps can be your biggest ally in these kinds of situations. They can grease the skids and make things happen if you handle yourself accordingly. Tell the service manager you would like to contact the regional service representative from AoA and deal with them on the matter.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Hmmm... What Mileage? Mine is an 08 also, with ~65k on it.
> 
> I should inspect mine when I get the chance...


right about 63K so i would replace it for sure...i had checked it when i did an oil change at 60K and it only had a little wear, nothing that i thought would be a problem as i had most of the black stuff on but now look what happened.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

BritBulldog said:


> right about 63K so i would replace it for sure...i had checked it when i did an oil change at 60K and it only had a little wear, nothing that i thought would be a problem as i had most of the black stuff on but now look what happened.


I can't see how your follower went from most of the "black stuff" on still to punched through in 3k miles. Did you see the follower or is this what they told you?


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

B4L1STA said:


> MattFueh,
> 
> I had an issue (clutch slave cylinder, not cam follower) recently that my dealer tried to dispute as being caused by an "external influence", we won't honor the warranty blablabla.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute: Please re-read my post. I do not have a problem. The person who started this thread does. I was simply saying that IF you DO have a problem with dealer service, SKIP OVER the dealer and GO STRAIGHT TO THE TOP. Since "boharaphoto" already has had conversations with AOA customer relations, and so far is not getting the satisfaction he deserves, he should GO HIGHER: to the President of AOA (or regional manager, whatever...). I have no doubt that if someone wrote a letter to de Nysschen about a terrible customer experience, I'm sure it would be noticed!

In the past I have called AOA directly and they took care of me when the dealer was acting weird.

My last paragraph was a simply bitch session about the future reliability of my A3.


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

here is another victim to the cam follower issue.
pic is similar.

http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155506


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

kayubassist said:


> here is another victim to the cam follower issue.
> pic is similar.
> 
> http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155506


He needs a bench drill or at least a vise. That's not a very good drill job.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Final Outcome! Just got a call from the most recent dealer saying that everything looks like normal wear and they will be replacing everything under warranty. Including the new cam follower that he said already has wear on it. So as of now they have my car and are waiting for the parts to come in... which I hear the hpfp is on national backorder. Also spoke with AoA who confirmed everything will be covered and that once they are finished the service manager will be personally calling the previous dealer and I will be reimbursed for what I have paid. Wheww! Looks like I was able to to get this resolved without having to bring in any legal help. Thank you guys for all of the suggestions and help. It's great knowing there's a "support group" behind you in a situation like this. haha


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome news!
:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Good to hear! :thumbup: There is justice in this world


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

great to hear!
hopefully you get your car and money back soon!

did they say how long till they get a hpfp in?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Fantastic!

My fees are a highly reasonable ten percent, by the way! :laugh:


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

So now that they are covering it fully, what type of drill did you use?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

BritBulldog said:


> IDk, im having problems with my a3...its an 08 and had this same problem, hole right through...AoA have told me they will only cover part of it, since it is and 08 and not covered by the warranty extension,


I don't get it why isn't it covered? Shouldn't all BPY engines be covered since it's all the same design?  That's ridiculous!



LWNY said:


> He needs a bench drill or at least a vise. That's not a very good drill job.





Dr Chill said:


> So now that they are covering it fully, what type of drill did you use?


Lulz :laugh:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> I don't get it why isn't it covered? Shouldn't all BPY engines be covered since it's all the same design?  That's ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz :laugh:



Audi thinks that since all 2008's came with a B cam that failure will not happen.


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr Chill said:


> So now that they are covering it fully, what type of drill did you use?


:laugh:


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> did they say how long till they get a hpfp in?


They said the parts would be in by the end of this week. But I have a friend that works at a VW dealership who told me they are on national backorder. We'll see if the dealer didn't realize that or does in fact know he can get one.




Dr Chill said:


> So now that they are covering it fully, what type of drill did you use?


No drill... just your everyday jackhammer. Looking back that may have been overkill haha


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Audi thinks that since all 2008's came with a B cam that failure will not happen.


 So when they repair ppl's cars that have the failure, they just replace the cam and then say "case closed, your problem is solved!" ? Despite the fact that it's probably gonna wear through again? :facepalm:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u won this time human!!!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> So when they repair ppl's cars that have the failure, they just replace the cam and then say "case closed, your problem is solved!" ? Despite the fact that it's probably gonna wear through again? :facepalm:


yeah that's what most people think. People on here even say well now you're good. I have a B cam stock and my follower has worn the coating off and I have changed my followers. If not I am sure it would have ailed by now. Mkim had a B cam and his failed, the B cam is not a solution to the problem. Only sure way to prevent a B cam follower failure is to treat inspections like a routine maintenance item.


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

love my 3.2


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Gbeav said:


> love my 3.2



haha yours must not have the chain lengthening issue...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Gbeav said:


> love my 3.2


Yeah I love my CCTA too


----------

